# Help! My truck is all fogged up.



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

Okay, so I did a search and found a few threads on foggy windows but this past storm was just BRUTAL on me. For 16 hours straight, all I did was fight with my windshield and back window so I could see. This truck is new. I never had problems with past trucks. I put my window down, opened the back windows a bit, put the heat on with the air conditioner going, etc. Can anyone help me and give me pointers on what to do to reduce the window fog? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Keep the defroster cranked up to the max, both temp and fan settings. Use the A/C setting when possible(not all models allow with Defroster).


----------



## frndinalowplace (Feb 5, 2005)

I dont know if this would work but, you can try rainx they make stuff for foggy widows also.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Put the defrost on high and pop the hood. See if the A/C compressors running at times. This dries the air so it defogs and clears the moisture off the windows. Some vehicles you have to _turn on_ the A/C to get the compressor to run. Even if the vehicle is _brand new_ you may have an antifreeze leak due to a loose clamp or defect in the heater core.If it smears real bad it may be antifreeze. It does not take buch to fog windows,look for drips at your A/C drain. I was told 1 in 10,000 parts are bad right out of the box. I always seem to be Mr. 10,000.


----------



## douglasl330 (Oct 4, 2005)

I have used the fog x as previously stated--a/c trick works well!--make sure your not dragging snow in each time you enter the vehicle!--Are the inside of the windows clean?--just cleaning sometimes takes the curse away.


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

Yes, new vehicles off gas a lot of chemicals and residue out of the plastics and this will settle on windows and increase the fogging. Cleaning is vital even though they are not "dirty". For some reason, which I never figured out why, very windy storms always seemed to fog my windows the worst.


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

it was real bad up north but i always just leave my windows down on driver and pas side i dunno it works for me and i keep the heat on the floor i dunno it seems to work for me...its worth a try...i never run the defroster b.c im afraid the truck will over heat...just things ive hurd


----------



## Mainiac (Sep 16, 2004)

Must be a chevy.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

keeping the windows clean and keeping as much snow and water out of your truck are the two biggest things. you might try one of those small electric window defrosters for your back window.


----------



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

Make sure your not recirculating the air inside the cab.Always bring air flow in from outside. Some vehicles have a specific button for this. Also make sure the A/C is running, that pulls the moisture out of the air.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

i would get your heater core check for a small leak wont take much to fog the windows


----------



## rembrandt100 (Dec 29, 2005)

The only reason for fogging up the inside of the windows is too much moisture in the cab and it sticking to the coolest surface. It is getting in on peoples boots or a bad heater core. If it was the heater core, and you had antifreeze in the sys.(wich I assume you do since you plow snow) you would smell and taste it. 

It is most likely from having the hearter fan on full and directed to the floor. The snow brought in on boots is warming enough to vapor and rise to settle on the coolest surface inside the cab of the truck. Think of driving past open water on the coldest day of the winter. The sun is shining and there is a steam comming off of the water but it is 20 below. I figure the best way to test this is to direct the fan to the floor and if it fogs up move it to defrost and see if it clears. Then get shoveler to clean his boot before getting into the truck.

Dave


----------



## snowinjoe (Nov 23, 2004)

I have the same problem with the tractor I drive. If I don't keep the heat blasting then I cant see. Sometimes even that doesn't help. I have a small squeegee with me. All the people I talked to about it seem to say two things. First, too much moisture in the cab. Second, something is wrong with the a/c. The tractors problem is both. Try drying it out real good and have someone check the a/c.


----------



## Rowski (Oct 24, 2005)

As other have mentioned, its a moisture problem. Most of the time I keep the selector switch on full defrost, speed at max, with a/c turned. Most new vehicles cycle the a/c compressor anyways even if a/c button is off. Crack both windows slightly just enough so they don't whistle... 1/4 at most. What this does is allow the air to more. With the windows shut your cab actually has a slight pressure increase from the blower on as the cab vent behind the cab between the cab and box. As goofy as it may sound if you are in and out of your cab a lot use gators , you know like th skiers and hikers use. May not be in fashion in the big cities . This keeps your jeans (or what ever) from collecting with snow and melting to water holding moisture. Also if you make stops to eat, short Chinese fire drill. Leave the windows open about an inch. crank the heater up to max temp and split the defrost with floor on the selector. This will help evaporate, dry up some of the water. Just make sure yo leave your wiper off or you will be scraping off rubber residue Don't ask.

A final note.. if you have a lot of snow coming over the plow (misty snow) this snow mist gets into the heater system ans will make your windshield fog over in 2 seconds. Also keep the area under the wipers free of snow and ice. This is where the intake is for the heater. Try to keep it clean. very hard to do now a days with the "hidden wipers". I really liked my 1997 f-350... No hide a wipers:redbounce .

Derek


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Lots of good advice- biggest thing is make sure the windows are clean- really clean. And kick the smokers out- cigg smoke sticks to the glass and makes it difficulto to clean and easy to fog. I always keep the windows cracked open (have vent visors installed, they're well worth it for this alone) and run the defroster setting all the time- if I get cold it's def/floor heat setting, if I'm hot it's def only. 
Most new vehicles DO run the AC pump with the defroster but it may not actually do anything for the fogging, depending on the manufacturer. They don't have it running the AC for fogging, they have it running the AC pump so it gets cycled in the off season and stays lubed. #1 killer of ac systems is inactivity and since very few people use the AC in December they started wiring them to cycle with the most common winter used function- defroster.

Also, when I park the truck I leave the windows cracked- especially overnight. The snow and moisture that is in the truck will tend to evaporate out IF the windows are open a crack even in freezing temps. Makes a big difference in fogging the following days after a storm.

As long as you keep the windows clean and have no moisture leaks (cab roof lights leaking, 3rd brake light leaking, door gasket leaking, heater core leaking, windshield leaking, etc) the window's should minimally fog with a little ventilation.

Incidentally- they have aerosol foaming glass cleaner in most auto parts stores- that works WAY better than 409 or Windex. Takes the inspection ticker residue off the glass in a couple seconds.


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

i would check for water leaks, i did auto body work for many years and ran into this before, all it takes is a little water leak to built moisture and the windows freeze from the inside... and yes it happens to many new vehicles


----------



## RWK in WI (Mar 29, 2003)

I have seen the fogging problems more with dry snow that tends to blow over the plow and then get sucked into the the air intake of the vent system. 
On one truck we put a piece of filter material over the air intake. It stopped the dry snow from coming in, hitting the heater coil and making water vapor to condense on the windows. On another truck we raised the rear of the hood and directed the under hood heated air over the air intake - it was already dry. This was on a on site truck so it wasn't road driving.


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

I want to thank everyone for giving me advice. I'm going to do a number of things based upon the info each of you gave me. I appreciate everyone taking the time to help me out. Thank you.


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

Chris-R said:


> I want to thank everyone for giving me advice. I'm going to do a number of things based upon the info each of you gave me. I appreciate everyone taking the time to help me out. Thank you.


Let us know what worked for you it may help someone else out.


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

Chris, on your heater controls do you have a switch or lever that you can select on if you pull fresh air or recirculate the cabin air? If you do you will need to use the fresh air selection......Rob


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Boy I wish I knew these tricks before this last storm. 21 hours plowing with the windows completely open, The snow was coming in from every angle, windows fogged up in the first 10 mins and never recovered.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

You really should not be having sex while plowing.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Like they said above clean your windows both in and out. If you smoke open the window a little bit and don't run max air (summer) when you smoke. Max air cuts off outside air, coating the windows in no time with cig residue. I use rainX and carry a squeegee to clean off the outside windows to keep the fogging down.


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Like was said, make sure you don't have the heater controls on recirculate. I always spec my trucks with rear window defrost, though some manufacturers don't offer it in a reg cab. I run into this problem in light fluffy snow that gets sucked into the fresh air intake, then you can also crack a window on the drivers side, and like the others said keep the defrost on high fan and high heat.

Bill


----------



## Jbowe (Mar 22, 2006)

*Fogged windows*

I'm in Alaska and things can get pretty bad here at times. I find that if you make sure your not getting snow down around your wipers that it really cuts down on your windshield fogging. I also leave my defroster on High and both of the cab windows open about an inch. Other then that I do nothing else and have not had a problem with fogging, I do use a standard cab and have noticed that in my new truck which is a quad cab that it takes longer to clear the windows and may be prone to fogging.


----------



## Blackwin (Mar 19, 2005)

I had same problem with fogging. Tried all of the advise given here, still fogged the inside.

The only difference seemed when I made it a point to keep my intake clear of all snow, which is tough on a GMC with those damn have hidden wiper blades.

I am hoping that putting a deflector on my blade will take care of the problem.

I did as one person advised and checked to see if the compressor was running while defroster was on, it was not. I brought the truck into the dealer for a oil change and mentioned this, the mechanic said that the compressor will not run when it is well below freezing.

Is this true ?


----------

